# Veilside Fortune R34 GTR, lol



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes its beyond imagination and don`t know if grotesque can be any better defined then here . . . 
just scroll down slowly or you will die instantly . . . .


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

uke:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

That has surely been made to one of SixSpeed's fine renderings!


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Is that for real?? Someone got to much money and time, the fortune kit is from what I know very expensive and fu**ing up a R34 like that :chairshot


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

i like it


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Marmite!!! not to my taste tbh.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it me or did they try to make it look a bit like an FD3S?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Personally I think veilside styling has always been a bit hit and miss. Be good to see it from a few different angles.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Its a photoshop, the kit is from the Fortune RX-7.

Still i kinda like it


----------



## Ruff McMuff (Aug 3, 2010)

The front end kinda reminds me of an S15 Silvia for some reason.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i actually like that


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

looks not bad


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

thats rank, the rx7 fortune is nice tho as the lines flow well.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

looks horrendous, pass the bucket


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That has surely been made to one of SixSpeed's fine renderings!


sixspeed LOL, i always think of the same name when i see a fail!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Well i think i like it but not on a R34, what i mean is that if this car appeared on top gear as (for example) nissans new GTR etc then i think i like it, but you can still see that its a 34 by lights and rear end easy. Maybe if it had new lights and rear quarters i would like it, but only as a new production model . 


Does that make sence?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I like it, I'd buy it, I'd drive it ... simples


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

I kinda like it,maybe on a gtt.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Well I like it, I'd buy it, I'd drive it ... simples


I knew you would, you are the only one with the balls for something out of the norms on this forum . . . . . its time to get done something like this mate.:thumbsup:


----------

